# automatic bubble counter?



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok guys, recently I posted a thread asking about how often people refill the fluid in bubble counters. and got good response the the question.
I got to thinking, which gets me in trouble most of the time.
I have a semi-automatic regulator with solenoid and bubble counter,
after that I have tube out to a check valve and then tube to a diffuser.
My new question is this, the check valve is there to prevent water from backing up into the diffuser and tube when the solenoid is off, if I removed the check valve would water backup into the tube and eventually the bubble counter and thus making the refill automatic?
Has anyone tried this? Is there an argument against doing this?

Am I just too lazy and want everything to be automatic? 
Don't answer the last question if you don't want too.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont have an answer for you but I just dont understand why people dont use the bubble counter fluid that most places that sell Co2 equipment carry. its a thick liquid and it doesnt evaporate. I filled my bubble counter 6 months ago with the stuff and havent touched it since its still at the same level it was at when i poured it in and it doesnt leave the mineral deposits on the inside either.

for a few bucks its alot easier then opening up the bubble counter everyonce in a while wearing down the threads and seals and then having to clean it or add water.


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

I have seen water "auto-fill" the bubble counter after some time....I guess CO2 got dissolved up to the check valve.


----------

